# Moruya here I come. 20/12



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Instead of chasing cod tonight I loaded the boat and the yak, got the pathfinder packed, just gotta make it through the night now and I'm outta here for at least three weeks of fishing/camping/eating/drinking.

Will be on the net occasionally putting up live reports, checking emails and so on, so if your heading down the coast send me a pm to hook up fer a fish.

Dunno how I'm gunna sleep tonight :roll:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Enjoy your trip Allan! very jellous! I will PM you if I can get a away for a night!

Ash


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Alan,

Good luck mate, my bloody cat sitter cancelled so I doubt I can hook up for a fish for any length of time, saying that I may get one day on the river but that will be with the missus on the yak... keep a look out for my tandem yak and if you feel a bump you most probably ran us over so come back and fish us out of the water!

Look forward to your reports 

Ps - Got your number in my phone anyway...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Dont worry bout the cat mate just bring it, my mate Dufas will look after it :lol:

Give me a hoy and I'll throw my yak in if you get there, or you n the better half can have a fish outta my boat.

Dufas.










Ash it would be great if you make it, mmmm flattie fillets.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Cat sitter??? :roll: :?

I agree with funda, let puss play with Dufas...


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats *not true* I did not laugh!....not even a little smirk....that someone could even indicate that dawg would......um.....salivate in presence of kitty :twisted:

I just love 'em :lol:

Cheers Andybear (Herbs and spices)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Seems I like my pussy more than most, shame on you all :evil:

Good luck mate, hope you get a monster flathead


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Good luck Allan 8)

I'm the same mate, I can never sleep before a big trip, or even a big morning fishing planned for the next day.

Look forward to hearing all about it in the new year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

very happy here,

Caught a few flatties sarvo, and had smoked fish fer dinner..

Its all good so far, but somone forgot to mention the lack of rain lately, its been raining all day.

Loving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Allan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

bet the bloody canberra cod just breathed a sigh of relief :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Alan,
I'll be in Tuross from Jan 14 - 27.
I'll post a fishing trip closer to the time to see if anyone want's to get out and about.
I'd love to do a Guerrilla Bay launch and go outside at some stage.
Merry Christmas all


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds good Rod, I'll keep an eye out. I'll be back in Canberra with yak from the 2nd or 3rd of Jan.
Have a good chrissy!


----------

